# Total Equine Horse Feed



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I friend recently recommended I try Total Equine Horse Feed. Has anyone out there tried it. What do you think?


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried Total Equine Horse Feed? Total Equine Performance Horse Feed
What do you think?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I did. It wasn't the feed for us, my gelding didn't do well on it. I will say the dealers horses look awesome, and I know them personally. Many of the reining horses here are on it and do well, it just wasn't for us. 
It's mainly alfalfa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I've had my horse on the same grain for a while and I supplement. She looks good no complaints. It sounds like an overall feed, but I wanted some opinions 1st before I tried it. Just curious, what weren't you happy with? Did he not want to eat it or did he not maintain good weight, muscle or attitude?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The gelding wouldn't touch it for three days, when he finally did start he didn't appear to be thriving on it. My mare did have a coat blowing festival and look rough just has we started but she picked back up well after a month. I was having to give what seemed like a lot to me, almost double what she eats of her pelleted feed, to maintain her weight. 
I highly respect the seller here, it's an individual that I har known the family of for years so I wanted it to work, but it didn't. It was also very cost prohibitive at $17 for 40 lbs, which was lasting 5 days for one horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

cakemom said:


> The gelding wouldn't touch it for three days, when he finally did start he didn't appear to be thriving on it. My mare did have a coat blowing festival and look rough just has we started but she picked back up well after a month. I was having to give what seemed like a lot to me, almost double what she eats of her pelleted feed, to maintain her weight.
> I highly respect the seller here, it's an individual that I har known the family of for years so I wanted it to work, but it didn't. It was also very cost prohibitive at $17 for 40 lbs, which was lasting 5 days for one horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow yeah I was thinking it might save me some money because I wouldn't need to buy the supplement. It obviously didn't work that way for you. Thanks for the info


----------

